# March Photo Contest



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Spring arrives in March for many of us and aesthetic has chosen a great theme, *Spring Dogs.*

Photos of our dogs enjoying nice weather or any spring weather!

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, March 22nd.
Please, one entry per membership.

We love seeing extra pics, just remember that the *first one submitted will be entered in the voting poll.*
As always you must have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll. 

Aesthetic included an example photo.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Spring means rolling in the grass after an outside bath!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Spring means our flowers returning 🌸


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

Beckett’s first spring!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

*Flowers and Hunt Tests...*


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Springtime in Texas.


----------



## Malina314 (Aug 31, 2020)

Robin's first spring!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Pilot fetching a bird at a hunt test!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

These beautiful spring flowers were growing in my neighbor's yard.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

It's spring time, and puppy love is in the air!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Spring means…

chasing plastic bags through a field of buttercups! (and dandelions)


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The March Photo Contest is open and the theme is *Spring Dogs.*

Photos of our dogs enjoying nice weather or any spring weather!

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, March 22nd.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, already some good ones! It will be difficult to win this one.....

But, how fun to see these great pups....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

KayCee enjoying a sunny Spring Day







.


----------



## GoldeninCT (Aug 10, 2016)

Still my favorite one of Jarvis!


----------



## Partyoffiveblessed (12 mo ago)

Sunny enjoying the marina


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

There are SO many great photos already entered!

For me, it's not spring until there are TULIPS (oh, and daffodils, just for good measure)!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*The March Theme is Spring Dogs.*

Photos of our dogs enjoying nice weather or any spring weather!

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, March 22nd.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Marla enjoys her walks and trail adventures. Here she is on Hood Canal on Washington's peninsula.


----------



## Carolyn A (Jan 22, 2021)

Coastal Pup said:


> Beckett’s first spring!
> View attachment 890328
> 
> 
> I love this!


----------



## Carolyn A (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*The March Theme is Spring Dogs.*

Photos of our dogs enjoying nice weather or any spring weather!

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, March 22nd.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oskie in Spring


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Spring arrives in March for many of us and aesthetic has chosen a great theme, *Spring Dogs.*

Photos of our dogs enjoying nice weather or any spring weather!

Entries will be accepted until Tuesday, March 22nd.


----------



## Mozie (Jan 11, 2022)

Gracie enjoying a beautiful day at the playground 😎


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest featuring SPRING DOGS will end soon, on Tuesday, March 22nd.

There's still time to enter a photo of your dog(s) enjoying springtime!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Remember that you have to have 25 posts *(when the contest closes)* for your pic to be entered into the voting poll. 

This is easy to achieve; 'Welcome' a few new members, comment on a cute pic, start a new post in a thread you enjoy, maybe 'Golden Retriever Pictures'. 

All these pics are great.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest featuring SPRING DOGS will end on Tuesday, March 22nd.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

No time like the present to grab your phone on a walk and get a spring shot! Love to see these entries!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Awe, no more snow!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Bella really is a snow dog


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey as a homesteader! I had so much fun with her and she loved the attention and treats!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She wasn't gonna let anybody get her goat.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest will close early this afternoon...you've still got time to post a spring picture.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Ivyacres said:


> Honey as a homesteader! I had so much fun with her and she loved the attention and treats!
> 
> View attachment 890778


I think she loves to 'dress up'! Toys, treats, attention, and all! What's not to like...?


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The contest is closed. Watch for the Voting Poll and choose your favorite(s).


----------

